# Anyone know what I tweaked??



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

After many many years of jumping off my toes, I've been really concentrating on letting my lower leg sink down and allowing my heels to drop and provide my lower leg a nice anchor. Today, I got all excited as my heels dropped down to the point of hyper-extension as I walked along in half seat while warming up. We started trotting and I felt something tweak in my right ankle similar to rolling an ankle. I had to do the rest of the ride with that leg out of the stirrup since it hurt every time I tried to put weight into that stirrup while in half seat. It's not hurting badly now, but I also don't want to make it worse, so I am curious what exactly I did? Did I pull a suspensory and need some Bute?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> After many many years of jumping off my toes, I've been really concentrating on letting my lower leg sink down and allowing my heels to drop and provide my lower leg a nice anchor. Today, I got all excited as my heels dropped down to the point of hyper-extension as I walked along in half seat while warming up. We started trotting and I felt something tweak in my right ankle similar to rolling an ankle. I had to do the rest of the ride with that leg out of the stirrup since it hurt every time I tried to put weight into that stirrup while in half seat. It's not hurting badly now, but I also don't want to make it worse, so I am curious what exactly I did? Did I *pull a suspensory and need some Bute?*




*yep! I bet that's what you did. Ice it pronto, elevate and antiimflammatories. I bet it will be fine in two weaks.*


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Two weeks???!! You mean just ride without stirrups for the next 14 days right? :lol: I've got two hunter paces and a show to go this month.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

NO, If you really tweaked it , then you should not ride. If you want good healing, you must rest it, not continually stress it.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

So it turned out to be just that long muscle that runs up the outside of the calf was strained. It's just about better now. Now the question is, when I...ummm...start riding again, what can I do to keep from pulling it again?


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Try some KT tape or Kinesio tape. I strained my achilles tendon on the side of my foot and I taped it immediately ( I do therapy). I had no pain, full function, slight tenderness on palpation, and healed far quicker than not using it. 

Because of its location, you can do it yourself (the taping). You Tube videos out there show the way to do it. It's a special tape, can stay on for 5 days, ok with showers/bath. Supports the tissue healing at the same time provides some pain relief and support. Many of the olympic athletes were shown on tv wearing all the various colors. NB the colors do not have any meaning as to strength, etc. its just a color. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Cool. I get to vet wrap myself.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

It does work to eliminate the strain from tense muscles or ones that aren't firing properly. You can pick up a roll at places like big5 sports, possibly a drug store. I order mine from Utah by the 100' roll. 

The smaller roll you want to try is about 14-16$ 5 meters long.
good luck with the injury, hope it heals in superquick time.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

livelovelaughride said:


> It does work to eliminate the strain from tense muscles or ones that aren't firing properly. You can pick up a roll at places like big5 sports, possibly a drug store. I order mine from Utah by the 100' roll.
> 
> The smaller roll you want to try is about 14-16$ 5 meters long.
> good luck with the injury, hope it heals in superquick time.


 
Thanks for the info. The more I read, looks like it's Peroneal Tendonitis. Guess I should have gone to a doctor, but the pain is pretty much gone now. I will wrap it for the next few weeks and stick to the longer stirrup dressage saddle so it doesn't get overflexed again anytime soon. I'd hate to miss the hunter pace coming up in 2 weeks just cuz I was stupid and used it again too soon.


----------

